# Menü in Web-Application



## Jupdi (15. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit einiger Zeit mit Web Entwicklung und möchte nun auch Java EE lernen. 

Nun möchte ich in meine App ein Menü einbinden, jedoch nicht in jede JSP ein eigenes, sondern durch jsp:include. So habe ich jetzt Header, Footer und Menü ausgegliedert.

Jedoch möchte ich für jede Seite die class="active" natürlich immer woanders gesetzt haben. Jetzt ist meine Frage wie ich da am besten vorgehe.

Gibt es vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit einfach eine "Umrandung" zu bauen und da drinnen einfach nur den Content zu verändern? Falls ja, wie kann ich dann die URL modifizieren?

Würde mich auch über Tutorial- oder Buchempfehlungen freuen.

Gruß
Jupdi


----------

